# Erstes Wago Projekt (Fragen?)



## c-teg74 (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich Realisiere gerade mein erstes Projekt mit dem Wago I/O System.

Kurze Anlagen Beschreibung:
Die Steuerung sitzt in einem Unterflurbauwerk und Steuert von dort aus diverse Betriebsmittel und Pumpen. Die Anlage soll Extern über eine Web Visu Laufen und vor Ort ein kleines TP Haben.

Geplante Hardware:
750-841 oder 750-871 
Wago Switch/Spannungsversorgung
Wago Web Panel
Diverse EA´s
Die Externe Web Visu ist geklärt!

Nun die Fragen:
1. Welche unterschiede bzw. Vor/-Nachteilegibt es zw. 871(2RJ45) & 841?
2. Qualität des Web Panel´s von Wago? Was ist zu beachten?
3. Kann man das TP direkt bei der 871 an die zweite RJ45 Buchse anschließen?
3. Muß das WebPanel eine Speicherkarte haben?
4. Die Steuerungen haben eine Echtzeituhr, kann man diese über die WebVisu einfach Stellen/Synchronisieren?
5. Gibt es einen Baustein für eine Zeitschaltuhr?
6. Kann man mit dem Kommunikationskabel nur das I/O System Parametrieren? Oder auch darüber Programmieren?
7. Diverse Tipp´s um anfänger Fehler zu vermeiden 

Gruß und besten Dank

Carsten


----------



## MSB (4 Juli 2011)

1. 871 : 2 Ethernetschnittstellen + mehr Speicher, P.S. Das die Steuerung ja noch nicht gibt, solltest du evtl gleich 750-881 nehmen.
2. keine Ahnung
3 a. Die 2 Ethernet-Schnittstellen sind geswitcht, also kein Problem
3 b. siehe 2
4. Synchronisieren z.B. über NTP, stellen nicht sooo einfach, man brauch halt ein wenig Software
5. Wago Bibliothek Scheduler, kostenlos auf Wago-Seite
6. im Regelfall vergibst du damit nur eine IP-Adresse,
und programmierst dann über Ethernet, kannst aber trotzdem auch über das Kabel programmieren
7. Soviel will ich jetzt wirklich nicht schreiben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## WAGO (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo Carsten,

dank der guten Vorarbeit von Manuel bleibt ja nur noch wenig für uns offen

1.) Der 750-881 ist für Dich dann wirklich das Mittel der Wahl. Neuer,  schneller und mehr Speicher als der 750-841 bei gleichem Preis.
2.) Zu beachten ist hier, dass Du dich für die für Dich richtige  Bildschirmdiagnonale und Performance entscheidest. 3,5" reicht für  einfache Ein- und Ausgaben, ab 10,4" macht die WebVisu dann richtig  Spaß.
3a.) Gilt natürlich auch für den oben genannten 750-881.
3b.) Nein, ist nicht notwendig. Das WebPanel zieht sich die Daten vom  WebServer (also der Steuerung) und benötigt daher kein eigenes,  erweitertes Speichermedium.
4.) Synchronisieren kann man - wie schon Manuel ausführte - per NTP.  Dazu ist lediglich die Adresse des Zeitservers über das Web Based  Management (WBM) der Steuerung einzustellen, d.h. keine  Programmierarbeiten notwendig.
Für das manuelle Stellen der Zeit über die WebVisu musst Du in der Tat  ein wenig programmieren. Da helfen aber die Bibliotheken SysLibTime und  SysLibRTC weiter. Einfach 'mal anschauen, hört sich schwieriger an, als  es ist...
5.) Die Scheduler_03.lib ist dafür wie geschaffen. Die Doku findest Du  unter  <http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/Download_files/Scheduler_03_d.pdf>,  die Bibliothek unter <www.wago.de> >> Service >>  Downloads >> Gebäudeautomation >> WAGO-I/O-PRO Bibliotheken.
6.) Nochmals "Danke!" an Manuel
7.) Bei weiteren Fragen und Problemen kannst Du Dich auch gerne direkt an uns wenden. Wir helfen gern!


----------



## c-teg74 (8 Juli 2011)

Danke schon mal für die Nützlichen Tipp´s,

da ich mich jetzt ein wenig eingearbeitet habe sind dabei neue Fragen aufgetaucht.

Zur WebVisu:

Wenn ich was an der VISU ändere und sich Einloggt wird das nicht Automatisch in die Steuerung geladen. Erst wenn was im Programm geändert wird. Ist das normal?

Wenn ich BMP Datein einfüge und hochlade wird werden diese im Webserver nicht angezeigt alles andere geht. Größe der BMP zw. 10 & 50 KB. 
Woran kann das liegen? Ich hatte die 750-841 auch schon mal Formatiert damit ich wieder ausreichen Platz habe. Das hat aber auch keine Besserung gebracht.

Zum Programm:
Fernwartung - das hat alles soweit geklappt welche Risiken bei der Programm Übertragung betehen z.B. bei Verbindungsabruch. kann die Steuerung evtl. danach nicht mehr über´s WEB erreicht erden?

Gibt es einen unterschied zw. CoDeSys 2.3 und Wago I/O PRO?
Ich frage weil ich wenn ich I/O PRO öffne habe ich nicht alle Funktionen wie bei CoDeSys... z.B. Bei einem neuen Programm werde ich nicht gefragt welche Steuerung ich nutzen will. Und die 750-841 kann ich später im System auch nicht einstellen bzw. wird garnicht mit aufgeführt.

Gruß und Danke Carsten


----------



## WAGO (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo Carsten,

zu Deinen Fragen:

WebVisu & Einloggen:
Um die WebVisu auch nach einer Änderung an der Visu neu zu laden muss  man immer nach der Änderung "Projekt >> Alles bereinigen"  aufrufen. Sobald man sich dann wieder einloggt wird alles eingespielt.

BMP und Darstellung in der Visu:
Keine Idee. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Du müsstest uns sonst  einmal dein Programm zusenden, damit wird den Fehler ausfindig machen  können. Mailadresse ist in der Signatur.

Fernwartung:
Das Steuerungsprogramm ist bei Verbindungsabbruch während des Donwloads  natürlich defekt. Der Controller ist aber weiterhin erreichbar, da seine  Einstellungen anderweitig abgelegt sind. Merwürdige Phänomene oder  Randeffekte sind bei einem Verbindungsabbruch aber natürlich nie  auszuschließen...

CoDeSys V2.3 <-> WAGO-I/O-PRO:
Die CoDeSys V2.3 enthält keine "Target"-Dateien also keine  Repräsentanten für die Steuerungen. Diese sind nur in der WAGO-I/O-PRO  enthalten.

Ansonsten: Weiterhin gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Steuerungsgeri (1 März 2015)

Hallo,

auch ich stehe vor meinen ersten Wago Projekt komme aus der KNX Seite und würde jetzte gerne ein Wagoprojekt machen das folgendes beinhalten soll:
Heikreisregelung für 4 HK und Dali Lichtsteuerungen für ca. 50 Teilnehmer mit Web Visu von Mehreren Teilnehmern.

Ich habe mir als ersten Schritt in Codesys 2.3.9.43 geladen und mich durch einige tutorials und Anleitungen von euch gearbeitet.
Klein SPS sind mir auch bekannt sowie die Grundlagen der 61131
Einfacher Verknüpfungen sind mir Klar.

Frage: Wie Ordne ich die Makros/ Variablen von den Bibliotheken meinem Projekt zu, muss ich diese alle neu definieren.
Gibt es hier ein Beispielprojekt oder Toturial wo man dies nachvollziehen kann oder muss ich in eine Schulung?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 März 2015)

Hallo,

Wago stellt dir die HLK Anlagenmakros zu Verfügung. Als Basis dazu steht die HVAC_03.lib frei bei uns zum Download.

Die HVAC_03.lib sowie die Dali_647_02.lib findest du unter folgenden Link. „Bibliotheken der Gebäudeautomation“ (benötigt Datei "00_Librarys_BA"):


http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=LIB

Diese Datei beinhaltet alle Bibliotheken zu dem Bereich Gebäudeautomation. Des Weiteren sind auf dieser Seite auch alle Bausteinbeschreibungen der Bibliotheken zu finden.
Die HLK Anlagenmakros findest du unter folgenden Link:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=APN

Diese Datei beinhaltet ebenfalls ein Beispiel mit einem Anwendungshinweis.


----------

